
OKCupid's Study on Male Dating Photos Fails Reproducibility - IgorPartola
https://blog.photofeeler.com/okcupid-is-wrong-about-smiling-eye-contact-mens-dating-profile-photos/
======
vidarh
It's hardly surprising. OKCupid's audience is nowhere remotely near
representative. I'd expect the same to be true for Tinder but harder to see
from a casual glance, and I'm not about to do my own test.

But comparing the OKCupid dataset to their own like this proves nothing.
There's no evidence the two tests measures even remotely the same thing, given
that apart from audience differences OKCupid and Tinder also works vastly
differently.

Some of their analysis of the flaws in OKCupids "study" may make sense, but
claiming this is a "reproduction" is laughable. It's a marketing fluff piece
with some bits in that may make sense, but isn't backed up by data that can
actually be compared to the original study.

